# Could someone tell me a little about the difference between the d200 and Picasso?



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

So I recently picked up a soundstream d200 for a great price. Although I love the sound, the amp has a bit of noise both through the speakers and mechanically. It is a high pitched hum, just very low in level. I may try to repair it but before I do I want to know if it is worth replacing with a soundstream Picasso amplifier. What do you guys think?


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

Too totally Differant amps, . Picasso !!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I agree. Probably built 10+years apart. Both are nice amps. Picasso is a probably the most prefered Soundstream for tweeters.


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

Damn, now I am going to have to buy it. The store where it's at always wants way more for something then it's worth.


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

I ended up getting it for a good deal. I have to say that it sounds good but it is not night and day from the d200. I am waiting for someone to email me the directions to set the bias. I have a feeling that it is off and that once it is set it will make a difference.


----------



## ollschool (Nov 21, 2008)

OH yes on the bias !! 100% Like a good tuneup with a car. And you may think about a BLT 2 or 4 line driver that makes a differance allso. Then the D200 won't touch it IMO !!


----------

